# 2017 shrooms



## esgowen

I had to go look today and the lucky stump produced again found 4 very small but it's a start


----------



## esgowen

esgowen said:


> View attachment 249952
> View attachment 249951
> I had to go look today and the lucky stump produced again found 4 very small but it's a start
> View attachment 249951
> View attachment 249952


Sorry for the double pics still not that great at putting pics on this site


----------



## RippinLipp

Nice find!!! Still a few weeks for my side of the state.. Se mi..


----------



## Oldgrandman

I knew it....


----------



## JimP




----------



## esgowen

jimp said:


> View attachment 250014


Lol anyone can find the big ones


----------



## hypox

Nice find! 

I hope it turns out to be a good year. This early has me worried.

The one on the dime might be the smallest one I've ever seen!


----------



## Sprytle

hypox said:


> Nice find!
> 
> I hope it turns out to be a good year. This early has me worried.
> 
> The one on the dime might be the smallest one I've ever seen!


Yeah damn!! Your cat prob couldnt even find that one pox!!


----------



## hypox

Sprytle said:


> Yeah damn!! Your cat prob couldnt even find that one pox!!


Oh my cat would find it. I think she can clear out a woods. The problem is she's getting older and doesn't have the stamina she did.

Still worth her weight in gold. Waiting for someone to want to clone her.


----------



## Boardman Brookies

I saw of FB a legit find in Jackson. They say they "travel" 100 miles a week. If the weather forecast is correct I would expect some over two weeks from now where I am up north.


----------



## Oldgrandman

Without checking, I think the earliest was 2012 for me I found them around the 24th of March in Allegan, snow in the woods.
That was after my folks died, I always left them the Allegan woods to check since it was close to home for them...but I own that woods now, LOL!

Before that it was 10-15 years earlier around the 7-9th of April in Newaygo, also snow in the woods.
Ain't no snow anywhere down here this year nor has there been..... :yikes:

So I am hanging on to my theory, that 2 total crap seasons in a row are unheard of and hoping for the best.

.....but, I'm still a nervous wreck... :help:


----------



## esgowen

Boardman Brookies said:


> I saw of FB a legit find in Jackson. They say they "travel" 100 miles a week. If the weather forecast is correct I would expect some over two weeks from now where I am up north.


well these were found about 100 miles closer to you then jackson but i guess im not sure what you mean by a legit find


----------



## RippinLipp

Boardman Brookies said:


> I saw of FB a legit find in Jackson. They say they "travel" 100 miles a week. If the weather forecast is correct I would expect some over two weeks from now where I am up north.


Yes it was Michigan Fish Slayers All Season. The video looks like about a 3" blond/white.. The guy that found it runs the group and is honest about his post!! I might take a walk to a few early spots and check this weekend.. Seems early here in my area Livingston Co but you never know..


----------



## Oldgrandman

esgowen said:


> well these were found about 100 miles closer to you then jackson but i guess im not sure what you mean by a legit find


Easy dude, BB seems to be a pretty good guy, not sure you took his post the right way. But there is one sure way to know how your post was legit, because I know who you are! 
.....if that ain't enough for the folks out there, then let em flounder!


----------



## Oldgrandman

RippinLipp said:


> Yes it was Michigan Fish Slayers All Season. The video looks like about a 3" blond/white.. The guy that found it runs the group and is honest about his post!! I might take a walk to a few early spots and check this weekend.. Seems early here in my area Livingston Co but you never know..


OK, a blonde or white morel found before any blacks ever were, like esg found, is ridiculous. The fact is dark morels found in cold weather when it is early are white in color. There is no way any white variety morel is found before a black variety is found...end of story.


----------



## esgowen

ogm i hope your right that i was taking it the wrong way bb has always had good things to say on this site never a bad post as far back as i can remember hes always seemed liked a good guy just hope my post didnt across wrong maybe hes refering to size and numbers of morels found


----------



## RippinLipp

Oldgrandman said:


> OK, a blonde or white morel found before any blacks ever were, like esg found, is ridiculous. The fact is dark morels found in cold weather when it is early are white in color. There is no way any white variety morel is found before a black variety is found...end of story.


Take it easy like you said.. Going by what the video shows. No need to attack me!!! Never did I discredit esg find!! I was the first to congrats him on his find! I rarely find blacks here so I dont know about how cold effects color!! So back off!!!


----------



## esgowen

id love to see the video i looked but could not find it . but what ive learned after joining alot of other morel sites is that people have a alot of different veiws on morels and when and where they grow and which ones come up first depends on where you live ive had people tell me the greys are the first but after iseen where they lived it made more sense as they dont get the blacks and i feel bad for these people as i like the blacks the best imho they have more flavor


----------



## Oldgrandman

RippinLipp said:


> Take it easy like you said.. Going by what the video shows. No need to attack me!!! Never did I discredit esg find!! I was the first to congrats him on his find! I rarely find blacks here so I dont know about how cold effects color!! So back off!!!


Attack?! No, not what I intended. I just replied to a post you made based on the information you gave. Just trying to clarify things. Take it as you please.....I mean I am just trying to help.


----------



## Boardman Brookies

I guess I should have said "verified" opposed to "legit" Esgowen you always find some of the firsts of the year always. It is pretty encouraging to see some were found in GR.


----------



## MrJosePetes

that last bit wasn't directed at anybody, just a general statement. good luck guys


----------



## TK81

Got out for an hour and half last night after work. 50 blacks in the Big Rapids area. On a northwest facing slope in the popples.


----------



## The Eyes Have It

Tuesday,I came in with 104. My brother got out there late , but he probably had 40 or so.


----------



## TK81




----------



## Oldgrandman

esgowen said:


> 119 today after work puts me at 421 ytd


You're kill'in me.....


This weather is so jacked up, I have called almost every morel trip I planned this season wrong. 
It'll probably be evident soon enough, if it ain't already. But this season probably won't be a whole lot better (if at all) than last season. 

I hope that isn't the case for y'all, but it is looking that way for me from where I can see!


----------



## msuguy09

Anyone have any tips for Clare/Roscommon? Not asking for specific locations but more wood type. There's quite a few pines by me. I'll be up next weekend if anyone wants to meet up.


----------



## esgowen

Oldgrandman said:


> You're kill'in me.....
> 
> 
> This weather is so jacked up, I have called almost every morel trip I planned this season wrong.
> It'll probably be evident soon enough, if it ain't already. But this season probably won't be a whole lot better (if at all) than last season.
> 
> I hope that isn't the case for y'all, but it is looking that way for me from where I can see!


well to me this is not a good sign found 10 of these today in my yard its looking alot like last year to me and its sad these should not be up for another 2 weeks makes me think the blacks are almost done by me


----------



## Waif

esgoen that is a nice sample.
I' ll double check along the drive tomorrow as changeover should be here too about now.


----------



## steelfish365

Picked up another 98 today. Including some nice grays. 338 so far.


----------



## esgowen

Im going to let these grow for at least 2 weeks and take new pics every couple days to show that these will turn into big yellows


----------



## esgowen

I think ill start a new thread to eatch these grow


----------



## Waif

esgowen said:


> Im going to let these grow for at least 2 weeks and take new pics every couple days to show that these will turn into big yellows


I marked a little black with a stick once that did not grow.
Never tried it with a grey.
Looking forward to your time lapse.


----------



## steelfish365

Yeah I picked mine because a couple had small bad spots starting and it's in a pretty well known location on public land. I don't have any spots on private ground. Luckily I normally get to these before anyone else has a chance. Looking forward to seeing the progression of yours.


----------



## Sparky23

76 blacks today and bunch of verpa's. A lot were growing close together. Carefull out there. Had blacks in all stages most were fairly good size and fresh.


----------



## angry angler

Picked 8 greys. Genesee county on the board.


----------



## RippinLipp

Wish I had time to look!! Works keeping me out of the woods!! If im lucky I might get a few hrs sunday!!


----------



## Whitetail_hunter

Found the first of the year today, tuscola county. 1 grey morel surrounded by about 15 verpas.


----------



## Waif

Nothing along the road today.
Still early ,but had to look.
A few yellows a year so it' s not till around first or second mowing time.
The spots blacks been in the past was bulldozed.


----------



## MrJosePetes

I'm still skeptical about how the season is going to pan out, but I'm off to a better start than last year, if only just a bit


----------



## Oldgrandman

Some Northern black morels, a double shot and the days take of 71.....should have been 710 of them if not more!

It's early. Hope to muster up a better take than last season...time will tell.


----------



## MrJosePetes

Oldgrandman said:


> Some Northern black morels, a double shot and the days take of 71.....should have been 710 of them if not more!
> 
> It's early. Hope to muster up a better take than last season...time will tell.
> View attachment 252860
> View attachment 252861


Northwest or northeast? Thanks.


----------



## Crayfish Trapper

esgowen said:


> Im going to let these grow for at least 2 weeks and take new pics every couple days to show that these will turn into big yellows


Morels will achieve 90% of their size by day 5. Any growth beyond beyond day 5 of their life is insignificant. If you let them go 2 weeks you expose them to slugs and dangers and aren't going to get any return on investment for letting them go that long.


----------



## jschlenke

Ann Arbor on the board!


----------



## Wandering arrows

Ottawa county , just starting by me


----------



## BayBound

jschlenke said:


> Ann Arbor on the board!
> View attachment 252878


Yep. Just found some greys out by Chelsea. Giving them another day or two to grow


----------



## Oldgrandman

MrJosePetes said:


> Northwest or northeast? Thanks.


Pretty much due North in the center of the state, and North of M-55 for the most part. It is a repeat of last season only it is happening a week or so later than last season...

I really hate the doom & gloom attitude, but with the weather we've seen we should have done way better than that by now.....

Aside from last year, I have done much better in the past at this same time of year in the extreme Northern reaches during a brief early warm spell. Only then it wasn't Spring like weather during most of January, February, & March! A warm spell or two is one thing, an entire season of extreme temperatures is another thing.

Hey, keep at it...might get that hot spot or two that seems to produce more than the rest are...I know this is happening


----------



## esgowen

Another 90 today after work puts me at 565 ytd and i feel lucky to have this many as all my best spots are not producing anything .lesson learned never give up on a spot one of my worst spots has spit out alot of shrooms this year .


----------



## Boardman Brookies

All blacks esgowen? Im seeing lots of pics on Facebook of greys. Usually Im just starting to find blacks in the TC area and they have been going for about a week now. Weird year.


----------



## esgowen

All blacks here i did find about 10 greys in my yard on thursday


----------



## steve myers

Crayfish Trapper said:


> Morels will achieve 90% of their size by day 5. Any growth beyond beyond day 5 of their life is insignificant. If you let them go 2 weeks you expose them to slugs and dangers and aren't going to get any return on investment for letting them go that long.


Agree totally these guys that let them grow 15 days sure they do but most growth is in first few days.How many times you went to a woods nothing next day after rain 3-5" morels or bigger.They grow fast first couple of days for sure


----------



## woodie slayer

morels are like apparagus when they pop they grow fast


----------



## RippinLipp

Livingston co on the board..


----------



## Boardman Brookies

The woods I visited today around Mesick looked dead still. Very little green growth anywhere. No leeks no trillium yet. This weather is really weird. Mid sixties there, then back in Leelanau County it was 45. We found close to 100 but walked a long ways.


----------



## TK81

50 more blacks in the Big Rapids area. Almost all in the poplars 







where the sun can get in.


----------



## rippin lip

Gratiot county whites. Was looking for a buddy's golf ball he shanked into the woods on the golf course


----------



## CWlake

rippin lip said:


> Gratiot county whites. Was looking for a buddy's golf ball he shanked into the woods on the golf course
> View attachment 253170


 That's happened to me before but it was a duck hook!


----------



## Whitetail_hunter

Found this one today same spot as the other tiny grey surrounded by a bunch of verpas. The other one has grown some but not much guessing we need rain.


----------



## Mushroom Jack

RippinLipp said:


> Livingston co on the board..


I was out half a day today in Lewiston and the Blacks still haven't started. I quit Turkey Hunting at 8:30 and the temp. was 29º The next 2 week weather report says 30º to 35º every night, with highs in the 40's & low 50's.....That sucks !! Two years ago at this time I was already finding Whites here.


----------



## Nostromo




----------



## Boardman Brookies

The sauce was phenomenal. Sautéed wild leeks, garlic and black morels in real butter. Mix in heavy cream and white wine. Simmer and served over pasta and marinated grilled chicken with asparagus. Now time for a walk!


----------



## esgowen

I checked my early spot in February if that says anything it just got too warm too early imho


----------



## Oldgrandman

esgowen said:


> I checked my early spot in February if that says anything it just got too warm too early imho


Seriously, you have it nailed my friend! The current WX is not the problem, it is the Spring WX in January & February that is the problem. 
I keep records, I saw this coming in February as is evident by the thread I started. This seasons results simply validate my concern all over again. I wish it wasn't so, but reality bears it out.....

The whites could still be pretty good though, I think they are more forgiving than the blacks. But if you are waiting for a spectacular black season, forget it.


----------



## Sprytle

I found my first ones of the season. Ottawa Co. 33 whites, some small ones but some nice ones too. Only looked in one spot for about 45 min after work and before I went turkey huntin.


----------



## Oldgrandman

Sprytle, great photos. Hope to do as well myself. Thanks for posting!

Problem is, if you are finding white or gray morels anywhere in Michigan in April, the season is JACKED!!!!

Good luck


----------



## luckyfish

Found a bunch of greys and a few blonde today in Washtenaw co. They're poppin.


----------



## slowpaya

nice catch ,getting a few,waiting on the push,always some early batches in my area


----------



## Scout 2

SIL lives in the Gun Lake area and the snow plow dug up a spot in here yard. She went in the woods behind her house and brought some dirt up and filled the hole in. Her son came over last week and found whites growing in the dirt. So far he has picked 90 of them from this small patch of dirt. I would be looking where the dirt came from


----------



## eyepod

Popping up this way. https://www.facebook.com/SLHuntersP...289473366401/1415190691876266/?type=3&theater


----------



## Nostromo

Tragic.


----------



## Waif

Checked the white I left the other day. No change noted.


----------



## JimP

Osceola county awakened.


----------



## Radar420

jimp said:


> Osceola county awakened.


Hope you left some for me!

Found about 50 last weekend up there in a couple hours. Planting trees today and then going hunting for more.


----------



## Nostromo




----------



## stevieblunder

Found 3lbs. of blacks in the Gaylord area today. Very few small ones so it must be the peak for the blacks around here.


----------



## Tizzo

Oakland county checking in with some half frees.


----------



## esgowen

2 day trip ended with 375 all blacks puts me at 1086 ytd almost double last year's take


----------



## Oldgrandman

I didn't eat as much during the season this year as last, so I was able to put up 8 containers of 2-person steak dinner morel packages in the freezer.

Cook em down until limp and juiced out...









Put a couple servings into a container, lay plastic over them, push out the air, and cover to freeze limiting freezer burn.Cap & freeze.











Some of the morels that were marginal I cooked up today to get a fix.....tossed in some ramps for flavor!
I kept enough to have a couple more fresh servings this week with or without a steak too...


----------



## Tizzo

Do yellows or greys grow later in areas half frees grow? Are they a good indicator of yellows to come?


----------



## Whitetail Freak

My check in.
Last nights dinner for the wife and I.


----------



## angry angler

103 shrooms this morning. tons of miles on the boots this morning. First time with permithyn and it's working so far lol.


----------



## The Eyes Have It

stevieblunder said:


> Found 3lbs. of blacks in the Gaylord area today. Very few small ones so it must be the peak for the blacks around here.


I hope not, we're heading up May 11th.
Sounds like we might be picking whites!


----------



## angry angler

Just filled two more sacks. Big girls too. Up to 160


----------



## woodie slayer

angry angler said:


> Just filled two more sacks. Big girls too. Up to 160


brandon are u getting backs,greys,or whites?all we found up here so far are blacks


----------



## Tizzo

Found a few more half frees today. Lots of pheasant backs too.


----------



## angry angler

woodie slayer said:


> brandon are u getting backs,greys,or whites?all we found up here so far are blacks



Big blondes


----------



## angry angler

Pic of some more


----------



## Sprytle

Nice!! Im going out after work in a few min and expect a big score also....!!


----------



## Whitetail Freak

Today's dinner, well had pork chops and potatoes also.















Let'em go to grow


----------



## Whitetail Freak

They'll be hard to find in my food plot this year.


----------



## angry angler

Pics


----------



## steelfish365

Added 105 to my bounty today. Puts me at 474. Surprisingly found quite a few fresh blacks along with my greys today. SW is still producing.


----------



## Sprytle

Sprytle said:


> Nice!! Im going out after work in a few min and expect a big score also....!!




PICS SOON....


----------



## Sprytle

312 after work today from 5:45 to 7:30...best one day ever for me. Left alot of small ones after I realized the mass quantities there! Brand new spot, never been there before!! I just had a feeling! At first I was filling the onion sacks and going back & forth to the truck to dump in the big basket. Then used the smaller basket and went back to the truck a few times. Most all were perfect fresh beautiful shrooms. Just freaking Awesome outing!


----------



## Sprytle

Just weighed them...7 lbs 8oz


----------



## angry angler

That's what I'm talking about! Good job sprytle! Back at it tomorrow looking for more


----------



## Sprytle

I dont know why I cant get that last pic to show up? Its my favorite one....the tailgate pic!!


----------



## Boardman Brookies

Awesome! I've got into them like that before then came back the next year multiple times and found nothing! Hopefully it is hot for years to come.


----------



## slowpaya

Tizzo said:


> Do yellows or greys grow later in areas half frees grow? Are they a good indicator of yellows to come?


time indicator?definitely out before yellows,usually early grey time.location indicator?they grow in fertile shroom soils.got about 80 today to go with bout 70 trues.quite a few popped before the half frees this year(odd),many early batches ,left some trues rotting on the forest floor today,bugs on this load.ate bout 40 semi frees in burritos with chicken,rice ,n black beans.prolly eat the rest today,they don't keep like the others but love the flavor


----------



## angry angler

Pulled 66 more today close to the house. All Greys getting ready to have asparagus and stuffed mushrooms.


----------



## Sprytle

Got about 45 after work today. Yellows and greys. Gonna wait till this weekend to look again.


----------



## beer and nuts

166 blacks last night in Roscommon. total for 5 trips out with wife...657. Best year for a semi green horn shroom hunter.


----------



## vsmorgantown

Supposed to go up to Rodney Mecosta Co. Mothers Day weekend, cant wait. Question, do you guys think I may be a bit late or should they still be popping up there pretty good? 

Nice find guys and great pics!!


----------



## Oldgrandman

MrJosePetes said:


> 633 blacks today plus a tiny grey. I only needed about 200 to beat my best total for a season. My area where I camp is doing great but I went further north and west where I normally do better and only got 115, which was way worse than I've done any day in my main area. I don't get much of a chance to check this where I'm at but this week has been great. Good luck all


Strange season. It's nowhere near a banner year for me, especially down South here but also up North. It's only slightly better than last season and that was the worse I ever had. I have not found any whites yet, up North is usually where I get them so maybe next week? If I even go.....

Just goes to show you how fickle the black morels are. Little or next to nothing in some areas and people getting banner pickings in other areas at the same time! I like it better when it was good for everyone across the board!


----------



## Boardman Brookies

vsmorgantown said:


> Supposed to go up to Rodney Mecosta Co. Mothers Day weekend, cant wait. Question, do you guys think I may be a bit late or should they still be popping up there pretty good?
> 
> Nice find guys and great pics!!


To be honest I think you're going to be at the very tail end of it in that area by then.


----------



## jonnyb

vsmorgantown said:


> Supposed to go up to Rodney Mecosta Co. Mothers Day weekend, cant wait. Question, do you guys think I may be a bit late or should they still be popping up there pretty good?
> 
> Nice find guys and great pics!!



I'm finding whites in northern Newaygo. I'm sure you will find some but it will be at the end of the line by then. Good luck


----------



## brigeton

beer and nuts said:


> 166 blacks last night in Roscommon. total for 5 trips out with wife...657. Best year for a semi green horn shroom hunter.


Don't worry about being a greenhorn. I have been picking for over 30 years and the first year was the most mushrooms I ever got.


----------



## MrJosePetes

Oldgrandman said:


> Strange season. It's nowhere near a banner year for me, especially down South here but also up North. It's only slightly better than last season and that was the worse I ever had. I have not found any whites yet, up North is usually where I get them so maybe next week? If I even go.....
> 
> Just goes to show you how fickle the black morels are. Little or next to nothing in some areas and people getting banner pickings in other areas at the same time! I like it better when it was good for everyone across the board!


 I agree with you 100%. I had a friend with me yesterday. We went up to check some areas just a couple of miles north of where I've been picking. We each probably picked around 60 in all of those areas. Then we went back down to where I and at least five other people have been beating up the woods for the last week picking a bunch. 2 1/2 hours there, I picked another 160 in that spot and she did even better. I finished with 220 even and she had 254... yup I got beat by a lady lol. Called it a day st 2:30. Previous years I hike ten hours for 100. 

Definitely seems to be a very isolated pocket that is producing. Going to be back at it here again in a couple of minutes.


----------



## slowpaya

mid mich def winding down,stumps,buggy,moldy,laying on the ground.found 1 new batch in last 3 days.north side of hill


----------



## Mike

I'm envious of all the big finds! I was pretty happy to find these last night (Newaygo County).


----------



## vsmorgantown

jonnyb said:


> I'm finding whites in northern Newaygo. I'm sure you will find some but it will be at the end of the line by then. Good luck


Thanks for the replies. I was thinking it was gonna be close to the end but no big deal still gonna enjoy being back up in Michigan and spending time with family and friends.


----------



## Sprytle

Found another hundred or so this weekend. Most have been up a while and starting to dry out. Didnt find any real fresh ones. I think Im done. Got more shrooms in the last week than I ever had in a season. Got 15 quarts of dried morels as of now and still have 3 full baskets that I have to take care of tonite. 

Tonights dinner will be teriyaki Ven backstrap with wild rice and morels...


----------



## hemry1982

Nope Monroe county today







not doing yet found 11 yesterday 24 last weekend


----------



## CHASINEYES

Todays find minus 10 or so given away and weeding out the bad.


----------



## Luv2hunteup




----------



## NorthWoodsHunter

CHASINEYES said:


> Todays find minus 10 or so given away and weeding out the bad.
> View attachment 254848


Nice haul. Are the pecker heads ok to eat?


----------



## Sparky23

Yes. Even reclassified as morchella specis. Semi lebra


----------



## Outdoor2daCore

Finally got into a nice mess at the ole honey hole


----------



## CHASINEYES

NorthWoodsHunter said:


> Nice haul. Are the pecker heads ok to eat?





Sparky23 said:


> Yes. Even reclassified as morchella specis. Semi lebra


I"ll stay away from "pecker heads"... The half free is a good morel. A close relative to the black morel.


----------



## DanSS26

It`s been a great year for me, best since about 5 years ago. Last night I stopped at a restaurant for dinner, seen a dead elm behind the parking lot and found these 8 morels. Found some by a different restaurant last week.


----------



## steelfish365

Got 51 by some dead elms recently. Left a hole lot back that were way past prime. I'll remember the spot for next year though!


----------



## MallardMaster

I am reinvigorated after reading these reports. Found a few on Easter Weekend up in Missaukee County and then we back out last weekend at the cabin while turkey hunting and found 15 or so. It was a little less than what i was anticipating and many of those were a little dried out. I think I am going to go right back after it again this weekend if the opportunity is there.


----------



## MrJosePetes

Jealous of those dead elm finds. I can't get it to work out for me. I did find a few small yellows up here today and I've got some I'm watching near my campsite, plus I picked a few yesterday... they just don't seem to grow the same up north.


----------



## mduerden

Last Saturday 265 total, 180 in one spot


----------

